# A PC after Apple's Heart



## pwharff (Dec 18, 2003)

Check this out:

http://www.go-l.com

Not only is the website built to Mimic Apple's, but the machines are built to look very cool.  It's still just a PC though and it comes with Windows, yuck!


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 18, 2003)

Hah. They got to be joking. 

But I love the 57" grand canyon panorama screen.


----------



## Ripcord (Dec 18, 2003)

Good god, there's also a 92"...  4 23" panels side by side...  Cool =)


----------



## Ripcord (Dec 18, 2003)

$17,499, not so cool =)


----------



## mindbend (Dec 18, 2003)

It's an old (very good) hoax that keeps popping up. Don't bother researching it. It's already been done.


----------



## Ripcord (Dec 18, 2003)

mindbend said:
			
		

> It's an old (very good) hoax that keeps popping up. Don't bother researching it. It's already been done.



I know people who have bought from this company - I doubt it's a hoax.


----------



## RyanLang (Dec 18, 2003)

I went as far as I could go in the store without putting a credit card number in. What do you think happens after that? I want to believe it's a hoax, because this website is hysterical and I know it's been on here long before now, but I was never clear as to if it was really fake or not. Thanks


----------



## citizentony (Dec 18, 2003)

It's not a hoax. Someone contacted the owner last time around and she responded. Plus, they have public press releases sometimes. Plus, I've seen their monitor on some tech show a while ago.

Most recent press release


----------



## ApeintheShell (Dec 18, 2003)

Read the front page, who would use : snooty, pompous..etc to describe their products?
I've seen other companies present plasma screens like that and usually it is geared towards corporate buyers rather than public. Yes plasma television is making its way to primetime but it is very expensive.


----------



## citizentony (Dec 18, 2003)

I have seen the specific "L" or "l" or what ever it is on I think Tech TV. Trust me, it is a real company.


----------



## RacerX (Dec 18, 2003)

To date I have yet to see actual hardware in anyones hands or a review of hardware from any reputable source.

I've been watching and waiting since September. And the company advertises too many products on its site to be so elusive.

Make of it what you will.


----------



## mindbend (Dec 18, 2003)

You people are the biggest bunch of suckers I have ever seen!

Come on people. Get with the program!

That site has been debunked a million times. I even took the time once just for fun and went through the HTML code and extracted all the blatant Apple references and tags. They literally stole the raw HTML from Apple's site!

It's a hoax. A brilliant one. The testament to its success is the fact that people keep insisting it's not. I am not one of those people.

If you search macosx's files, you'll come across it as well as the debunking links, which go into great detail about why it's a fake. I dubbed best hoax of  2003 before (though as far as I know, it's been out longer, I don't know).

For the last time. IT IS NOT A REAL COMPANY WITH REAL PRODUCTS.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 19, 2003)

ApeintheShell said:
			
		

> Read the front page, who would use : snooty, pompous..etc to describe their products?



some californian company that sells pcs to rich people, who else?


----------



## citizentony (Dec 19, 2003)

Such an elaborate hoax that they actually set up an 800 number and staffed a customer service center to fool people. Come on, if it's a hoax. Why would someone make such an effort and spend all of their money doing it?

The number.  1-877-279-6155 Go ahead and call it. Won't cost you a cent.


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Dec 19, 2003)

It's a real company...they just got reviewed in Maximum PC...because of all the controversy..the machines work...and are really fast and really fscking ugly.  They are overclocked to the max and have ram drives setup and all sorts of stuff that is going to cause so many problems with it in the longrun..that I wouldn't even want one of them   But it did get a decent review, at least when performance and short-term stability come into play.

http://www.maximumpc.com/

 You can see the picture of the machine on the front cover of the magazine they show on the site


----------



## fryke (Dec 19, 2003)

Is that a new PC magazine? Their 'archives' show only the 'January 2004' issue. Was this magazine created to support the rumour that those machines actually exist?


----------



## mindbend (Dec 19, 2003)

Can somebody provide the eaxct URL for the "review". I couldn't find it.


----------



## mindbend (Dec 19, 2003)

On December 19, 2003 I tried to place an order (over the phone) with go-L.com. This was an effort to debunk once and for all this hoax site. Here is what followed:

I was on the phone for a full half hour. I spoke to a woman initially and then a man when I placed my "order".

I asked for some literature on their laptop line. The woman said "they had just run out".

I asked about shipping of the big monitors and they said "they shipped in large crates with foam".

They said the reason there are no reviews is because the products are so new.

Once we placed the order, they said they would charge the account around $500 at a time as they built the machine. This is a form of credit fraud AFAIK.

The credit card number was provided four times and I was told it was approved on the fourth time.

Traffic noise could be heard in the background of the sales office.

Our product was not currently available and had to be built. They said it was delayed because parts had to be ordered and because Intel keeps pushing the date back on the chip. When asked when the original chip release date was, they did not know. When asked when the chip was expected, they did not know.

No order number confirmation was provided. No estimated date of shipment was provided. (I forgot to ask on both accounts).

The only real information provided was my email.

As of one hour later I have not received any emails about any inaccuracies in my information.

---------------

Here is the leading debunking site:
http://plex.us/outbursts/liebermann.html


At this point, it is my opinion that something very fishy is going on. I still can't officially confirm it without a doubt, however. Many of the products they show do in fact exist, but they are DEFINITELY NOT g-L.com products. They are third party products somehow repurposed (at best) by go-L.

I'm sticking to my guns. Hoax of some kind, but exactly how I'm less sure.

I'm still waiting on that direct link to the product review, BTW.


----------



## Stridder44 (Dec 19, 2003)

Maximum PC is nothing new. It's the sister magizine to MacAddict. They're both owned and run by the same company. It's been around for a while.


----------



## UNIX X11 (Dec 19, 2003)

maybe it's apple... and htey want to maake more money witgh thins site 
sorry for my sucky spelling, i just do tn care anymore... heh.


----------



## ex2bot (Dec 19, 2003)

Mindbend, 

Did you really give them your credit card number?

Doug


----------



## avg joe (Dec 19, 2003)

This computer was reviewed on The Screensavers tonight (12-19). I guess the conspiracy goes deeper than we all know!


----------



## citizentony (Dec 19, 2003)

avg joe said:
			
		

> This computer was reviewed on The Screensavers tonight (12-19). I guess the conspiracy goes deeper than we all know!



Here is the link:

http://www.techtv.com/screensavers/products/story/0,24330,3589077,00.html


----------



## mindbend (Dec 20, 2003)

At this point, I am declining any direct comment regarding my credit card.

I will say this. I got an email confirmation of my order. Around $15,000 worth of equipment. Suffice it to say that it's not going to get shipped.

They claimed (on the phone) a fraud rate of 70% for all their orders. Gee, I wonder why.

I now concede that "L" is some type of functioning business. I still am befuddled as to what exactly is going on there. Why are they taking such widely varying, but existing products and rebranding them in such weird ways? Why is no reputable publication dicussing this company? Why were they so stupid as to literally steal Apple's HTML code? Why is not one single other company you can find anywhere using PuRAM? There's is a hell of a lot of circumstantial evidence, but no smoking gun, I admit. But this fish is still not biting the hook.

I am not willing to take my case any further. Anyone else wanna try?

Have to admit, it was a fun way to spend a Friday before the holidays!


----------



## citizentony (Dec 20, 2003)

mindbend said:
			
		

> At this point, I am declining any direct comment regarding my credit card.
> 
> I will say this. I got an email confirmation of my order. Around $15,000 worth of equipment. Suffice it to say that it's not going to get shipped.
> 
> ...




Well, the reason you don't see them everywhere is because they are a small start up business with nothing all that special to offer. They offer rebranded computers just like Alienware and a dozen others do and it takes time to get biger than your webpage. Look at Alienware. They have been around for a long time but just recentally got big. 

I think PuRam and some of the other junk on the page is just their name for the same old stuff. They are trying to be like Apple who has a lot a differently named items in their computers. 

It's merely a new company selling the same old thing with fresh names for all of the old componets.


----------



## Arden (Dec 20, 2003)

This again?  Please, there has been absolutely no hard evidence (read: computers) to prove this company exists.  And you just have to love the professionalism, like the links at the top of the Desktops page and the fact that their "mascot" or something is a stupid rock.  And how they have a "special" version of Windows XP, just fo' der widdle compooters.  And how come I can't find mention of Liebermann on Burning Logo's website, I wonder?

"Well, here's the lowdown behind the :L: branding concept that uniquely identifies everything we manufacture, and why with all reason, we can shamelessly plug that our products truly rock!"  Yeah, I bet they sink like a rock, too.


----------



## citizentony (Dec 20, 2003)

Arden said:
			
		

> This again?  Please, there has been absolutely no hard evidence (read: computers) to prove this company exists.



Read 3 and 4 posts directally above yours. They exist.


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Dec 20, 2003)

http://www.labbb.org/scripts/cgiip....fault.htm?hCompID=13201261&hAKAID=1&hAddrID=1

 They are at least registered with the BBB.


----------



## Arden (Dec 21, 2003)

Okay, Tomy, show me a photograph of one of these computers that either a) you or b) someone else not affiliated with this "company" took and maybe I'll believe you.

Maybe.


----------



## Mat (Dec 21, 2003)

Could the website be any more of a rip-off of the Apple site?


----------



## Arden (Dec 21, 2003)

Mat: no, not really.

They're located at "8726 Sepulveda Blvd. Suite B-161" so some of you living in the LA area are going to have to volunteer to check them out.  I heard it's nothing but a warehouse, or something like that, but I could be wrong.


----------



## citizentony (Dec 21, 2003)

Arden said:
			
		

> Okay, Tomy, show me a photograph of one of these computers that either a) you or b) someone else not affiliated with this "company" took and maybe I'll believe you.
> 
> Maybe.


----------



## MikeXpop (Dec 21, 2003)

O.O

Wow, that's sexy.

I want monitors like that for my computer.


----------



## TommyWillB (Dec 21, 2003)

mindbend said:
			
		

> At this point, I am declining any direct comment regarding my credit card.
> 
> I will say this. I got an email confirmation of my order. Around $15,000 worth of equipment. Suffice it to say that it's not going to get shipped.
> 
> They claimed (on the phone) a fraud rate of 70% for all their orders. Gee, I wonder why...


I'd reccomend making a formal complaint to the Federal Trade Commission: FTC


----------



## RyanLang (Dec 21, 2003)

So, I guess that's that huh!? I really wanted it to be a hoax too.


----------



## TommyWillB (Dec 21, 2003)

Mindbend pointed us to this:


			
				mindbend said:
			
		

> Here is the leading debunking site:
> http://plex.us/outbursts/liebermann.html


From there they reference a lingerie site with this picture: 



Isn't that the same woman shown in citizentony's picture?
http://www.ocztechnology.com/images/awards/drammefront.jpg​


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Dec 21, 2003)

I don't see why there is a big controversy about this company. It's just another small-midsize company trying to make a name for itself by selling really overclocked and "pimped" out computers. It's no different than Falcon Northwest, or Voodoo Pc, or Alienware even...except that it seems to be the new kid on the block and since the claims about it's technology, which is nothing special..they just have unique branding for things like their ram drive and their phase change cooling device, they have become a controversial manufacturer of pcs. 

 So far i've seen 2 reviews on it, the MaximumPC review(which isn't on the site yet but on the magazine) and that techtv screensavers review which was posted earlier. They delivered the product..and i'm sure that if you actually ordered a pc you would get it. Also..about the company being in a warehouse, i worked for a totally legit 15 year old computer company in the Boston area that operated out of a back warehouse with just a little department upfront for customers and orders to go through, so if they are a 100% web only retailer there is no problem with the place just being a warehouse with techs building and testing the machines and then UPS picking them up and shipping them away.


----------



## bubbajim (Dec 23, 2003)

Here's the article @ TechTV regarding the Mach 3.8.

http://www.techtv.com/screensavers/products/story/0,24330,3589077,00.html

(realized article was aleady posted.. sorry for dup)

My personal opinion on this is that they are a very small company that is trying to sell machines with an obsene amount of markup. They compensate by stealing other ppls ideas (Apple's website comes to mind) and hope to bank on it. Scam or not, with anything you do on the internet you should always do your research. If the company seems to mysterious, don't buy into it. As for me, I would not touch this place with a 50ft pole.


----------



## nb3004 (Dec 23, 2003)

citizentony said:
			
		

>



i like the guy in the background trying to look cool or like he is with her hahahahaha


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 31, 2003)

I saw a maximum PC cover in the  newsstands with the headline "this year's most controversial PC". I did not buy it but I also did not catch the name of the brand until now. I must say that it is interesting --- but my custom made system is  close to fifty grand  --- my custom made mac system is ten grand -- seems to me like the mac is a better value hehehehehe


----------



## ohmelas (Jan 1, 2004)

Hi All,

I'll wiegh in on this one. They are real. Macworld ran an article

http://maccentral.macworld.com/news/2003/09/25/liebermann/

stating just that. This community has rejected them as a hoax. They're not nationally marketed, not a threat to the four letter word (Dell) and offer a high-end personal computer. It's definatley not my Macintosh but this is America. Being a developer and having to go between my PC/Mac all the time, this wouldn't be a bad second machine to have, behind my G4's of course!

Regards,


----------



## Arden (Jan 2, 2004)

Read the article.  Not once do they quote anybody except Lisa Ciesniewski.  If Bill Gates told a reviewer that Microsoft was making a PPC-native version of OS X, would you believe it?  What if he, Steve Ballmer, several other executives in Microsoft, and some people "in the know" who aren't part of the company said it?

That article bases its ascertations solely on the claims of one woman.  That isn't very convincing.  If Yassir Arafat stated that he was urging Palestinians to stop blowing themselves up, would you believe him based on his word alone, or would you believe him if no more attacks occured?


----------



## Ripcord (Jan 2, 2004)

Well, I'm thinking the two OTHER articles, the TV appearance, and the "independent" picture give at least a bit more credibility...  Or are you just ignoring all this because you're on a crusade of some sort?

I hate to be taken in, too, but I'd say that your last comment is a bit misleading, there's certainly a lot more evidence than the one article reporting about what their PR person said.


----------



## citizentony (Jan 3, 2004)

You just really want this to be a hoax, do you not? 

I repeat; It is just a small computer company that has overclocked some P4's and made up some buzz words for old features.

Here is a list of other makers that could be hoax's:
http://www.vprmatrix.com/  --  I have one of these
http://www.alienware.com/  --  See these at the store. Use the same company to manufacture laptops as "L"
http://www.viciouspc.com  --  This one also uses an "Extreme" P4 at 3.20GHz.
www.falcon-nw.com  --  Check out MachV option 4. Same price range.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 3, 2004)

persomanlly I think it would be cheaper to buy the viewsonic displays and make your own system ;-)


----------



## mindbend (Jan 3, 2004)

I admit, I was originally on the "hoax" camp. There was a heck of a lot of circumstantial evidence to indicate something fishy. 

However, I think (perhaps I'm wrong) that I've taken this further than anyone here. I actually placed an order with them (and later cancelled it of course).

As much as I hate to eat crow over this...they..are..a..real-ish...company.

If you're not convinced (I sure wasn't), just place an order. That'll change your mind real fast when you get that email and fax invoice for $15,000.

This case is closed.


----------



## WoLF (Jan 3, 2004)

I thought it was a hoax a lonnnnng time ago.. Then I got my Maximum PC mag in the mail with the computer on the front cover.. I read the article and it's pretty interesting. 

Yes they even went a step further and changed Windows XP's look to look like the large translucent icons in Mac OSX. 

None of their "features" are really new. Most of it has been done ages ago.. SuperBIOS, CacheFlow, PuRAM. Its all old tech, just renamed to give it that badass touch.


----------



## Arden (Jan 5, 2004)

Okay, maybe I am on a crusade... but that would involve converting heathens to Christianity and burning down villages, or something.  Okay, I'm just set against believing that this company is, in fact, legitimate.


----------



## Anim8r (Jan 6, 2004)

Arden said:
			
		

> Okay, maybe I am on a crusade... but that would involve converting heathens to Christianity and burning down villages, or something.  Okay, I'm just set against believing that this company is, in fact, legitimate.



It is a real if somewhat foolish idea for a business.
At least Alienware offers stable machines and gives you some value for the premium charged.

Oh and Arden, I went to your site... I am not fully convinced that YOU are not a hoax!


----------



## Arden (Jan 6, 2004)

Nah, I'm just not too serious about my site at this point.


----------



## spliffua (Jan 7, 2004)

I was just doing some research on the l website and came across one of their laptops that looked slightly familiar.  The supposed Studio laptop is the Sager NP5680.  When I was looking to buy a new computer in Feb. of last year the laptops produced by Sager were in the running.  Well then I saw the light at apple and settled for an iBook.


----------



## spliffua (Jan 7, 2004)

I guess what I'm trying to say is that this company is the same as Alienware.


----------



## spliffua (Jan 7, 2004)

Holy sh*t.  Their entire laptop line is built by Sager.  I wish I would have seen that earlier and not made so many posts.


----------



## citizentony (Jan 9, 2004)

spliffua said:
			
		

> Holy sh*t.  Their entire laptop line is built by Sager.  I wish I would have seen that earlier and not made so many posts.



Their funny that way. Many compinies re-badge the Sager line and call them their own. In the process they add almost $1k to the price. 

About a year ago I was going to get the alienware laptop but through research I found the EXACT same thing for $1,200 less. Minus the paint job and name. It was then that I saw the 12" PB and having always wanted to try an Apple, I got it instead. Haven't looked back since.


----------



## pwharff (Jan 9, 2004)

citizentony said:
			
		

> Their funny that way. Many compinies re-badge the Sager line and call them their own. In the process they add almost $1k to the price.
> 
> About a year ago I was going to get the alienware laptop but through research I found the EXACT same thing for $1,200 less. Minus the paint job and name. It was then that I saw the 12" PB and having always wanted to try an Apple, I got it instead. Haven't looked back since.



Well good for you!  You made the right choice.  BTW, did you get Apple Care on your iBook, because it might be a good idea.


----------



## watson (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh, pulleeeze, come on!

Cash flow, PureRam, SuperBIOS??? 3.8 GHz???

It's a good one, though, especially they copied the Apple page very well!



"My computer doesn't work, but besides that it's great!" -PeeCee User


----------

